

US spy chief Clapper defends Prism and phone surveillance - k-mcgrady
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22809541

======
k-mcgrady
>> "He said reports about Prism contained "numerous inaccuracies". While
admitting the government collected communications from internet firms, he said
the policy only targets "non-US persons"."

Wow. This might make some Americans feel better about what's going on but it's
going to make people less and less likely to trust American companies. It
seems like the reasoning here is "we can't violate the privacy or Americans
but fortunately our laws don't apply in other countries so it's fine to
violate the privacy of non-US citizens."

